# Martin Logan Setup...good deal?



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

I recently bought a pair of Martin Logan Vantage and am considering buying a Motif center and Depth i sub. The only reason I bring these two up is because of the massive discount I got on a open-box at BB. The Depth was $999 and the Motif was $799. Is the a fair price for these two? And do you imagine I even need a sub with the Vantage speakers upfront?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

xmaoo190 said:


> I recently bought a pair of Martin Logan Vantage and am considering buying a Motif center and Depth i sub. The only reason I bring these two up is because of the massive discount I got on a open-box at BB. The Depth was $999 and the Motif was $799. Is the a fair price for these two? And do you imagine I even need a sub with the Vantage speakers upfront?


That is an honest steal. As is you could actually list both items on Audiogon and make money on both. Motif's usually go for around 1200-1400 Dollars and Depth i's around 12-1300 Dollars. Better still you have the 5 Year Warranty on both for less than typical Used Prices.

And I definitely think you need the Depth with the Vantages as they are only rated down to 40hz and they are Designed more to keep up and complement the Panel than for low bass. Especially for HT, the Depth is definitely needed. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------

